# Kaufberatung zu Prozessorkühler



## JoeFleischhacker (6. Februar 2014)

*Kaufberatung zu Prozessorkühler*

Hallo PCGH-Community!

Ich suche einen guten CPU-Kühler für meinen FX 6300. 
Vor kurzem ist mir mein PC abgestürzt während ich BF4 mit mantle getestet habe. Nach einem zweiten test habe ich coretemp mitlaufen lassen und nach kurzer zeit ca. 82° erreicht, was mir schon sehr hoch vorkommt. Das seltsame ist aber, dass ich mit BF4 VOR mantle keine -wsl hitzebedingten- abstürze hatte (bis auf BF4-abstürze selbst^^). 
Die CPU selbst läuft mit 3,8 GHz 24/7.

Nun zum Kühler: Ich hätte gerne einen, der mir zusätzliches OC ermöglicht, aber max 60€ kostet. Die Lautstärke ist eigentlich nebensächlich, aber lauter als der Standard amd-Kühler sollte er nicht sein. 
Würde sich eine Kompaktwasserkühlung ala corsair h60i auszahlen oder fahre ich mit einem guten Luftkühler besser? Außerdem wollte ich wissen, wie sich das Gewicht eines Luftkühlers speziell auf mein Mainboard auswirkt. Ich habe da Bedenken, falls ich doch mal aus Versehen an mein Gehäuse stoße und dann Schaden am Mainboard/CPU verursachen könnte..

Falls ihr mir einen guten und auch günstigeren Kühler empfehlen könnt (um die 40€) dann würde ich die restlichen 20 € für gute Gehäuselüfter investieren, da ich glaube, dass meine jetzigen 2 Stück relativ schlecht sind (kenne nicht mal die marke...).

Mein System:
FX-6300
Asus Sabertooth 990FX Gen 2.0
Gigabyte 7950 OC (1100/1400 mHz)
Sharkoon Vaya Value (ja sehr billig, neues Gehäuse kommt, wenn dafür Geld da ist^^)
Thermaltake hamburg 530W (wird irgendwann gegen ein be quiet ersetzt)

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! (:


----------



## Icedaft (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung zu Prozessorkühler*

Leistungsstark, leise, Preiswert:

Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A (100700721) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Lüfter:

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Lüfter mit "BlingBling":

Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-R), Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-BL), Enermax T.B.Vegas rot (UCTVS12P-R), Enermax T.B.Vegas weiß (UCTVS12P-W),


----------



## n3ts4k (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung zu Prozessorkühler*

Also lauter als der AMD Boxedlüfter ist schon mal kaum möglich, da sind alle gängigen CPU-Kühler leiser.
Ne Wasserkühlung ist imho ne Glaubensfrage, der Standarduser sollte mit einer Luftkühlung aber immer auskommen. Wenn du aber Bock auf eine kleine Bastelaktion hast und das letzte bisschen Leistung aus der CPU pressen willst ist eine gute Wasserkühlung der Weg ans Ziel.

Zu deinen Bedenken wegen des Gewichts, solange wir beide das gleiche mit "mal gegen den Rechner stoßen" meinen, musst du dir da keine Sorgen machen, beim Transport würde Ich aber das Gehäuse schon hinlegen wenn du dir ein Monster kaufst.

Ich finde der Mugen ist ein gelungener Lüfter für einen fairen Preis mit dem moderates OC möglich ist. Die Einbauhöhe könnte bei deinem Gehäuse noch am ehesten der limitierende Faktor sein, denn dein Gehäuse ist Außen bummelige 18cm breit und der Mugen ist incl. Board bei über 16cm, könnte also eng werden am besten vorher ausmessen.


----------



## Rennradler77 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung zu Prozessorkühler*

Ich habe den etwas älteren Mugen 3 und den AMD 1090T @3,8 GHz (Std ist 3,2 GHz) und die Temperaturen unter Prime95 und zeitgleich Furmark bleiben im grünen Bereich (>4h Test)

Der sollte also für deinen auch rechen. Die neue Version ist der Mugen 4 (Scythe Mugen 4 (SCMG-4000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder die PCGH-Edition Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition (SCMG-4PCGH))


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung zu Prozessorkühler*

In dem Rahmen fährt man mit Luft deutlich besser, aber das Gehäuse bietet zu wenig Platz für gescheite Kühler und andere Lüfter bringen da auch quasi nix. Ich würde da doch vielleicht eher zuerst das Gehäuse tauschen


----------



## Icedaft (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung zu Prozessorkühler*

Na ja, der Macho passt rein und sollte eigentlich für Standard-OC reichen.


----------



## n3ts4k (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung zu Prozessorkühler*

Er hat ja geschrieben, dass ein neues Gehäuse auf dem Einkaufszettel steht.
Zur not bleibt der Rechner halt mal nen Monat offen


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung zu Prozessorkühler*

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten!
Ich denke es wird wohl der Macho werden. Der sagt mir am ehesten zu, da er etwas kleiner baut wie der Scythe. Und mehr als Standard OC möchte ich gar machen.

Das Gehäuse wird wohl noch 'ne Weile bleiben. Als Student hab' ich nicht das beste Budget und andere Dinge sind mir da wichtiger..


----------



## Yakui (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung zu Prozessorkühler*

Ich schieb mich mal hier rein. 
Ich wollte für meinen FX 8350 den 
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bestellen.
Ist doch sicher nichts auszusetzen, oder?
Und ist da auch Wärmeleitpaste mit dabei?


----------



## heldarious (6. Februar 2014)

Yakui schrieb:


> Ich schieb mich mal hier rein.
> Ich wollte für meinen FX 8350 den
> Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bestellen.
> Ist doch sicher nichts auszusetzen, oder?
> Und ist da auch Wärmeleitpaste mit dabei?



Ja ist ein super Kühler. Wärmeleitpaste und ein Schraubenzieher ist auch dabei


----------



## FrozenEYZ (6. Februar 2014)

Der Schraubenzieher ist sogar magnetisch. Äußerst praktisch


----------



## dominger (6. Februar 2014)

Sehr praktisch. Fast lebensrettend.
Hab auch den Macho. Kann ihn nur empfehlen...
Hatte nie über 40°C und höre ihn kaum.
MfG


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung zu Prozessorkühler*

Ich habe den Macho jetzt verbaut und bin schon ziemlich begeistert!  so verdammt leise und kühl 
aber eine Frage habe ich: Wie stark darf ich die Befestigungsschrauben anziehen? Gibt's da irgendeine Faustregel an die man sich halten sollte?


----------



## Icedaft (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung zu Prozessorkühler*

Handfest bitte, nicht anknallen - nach fest kommt ab.


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung zu Prozessorkühler*

Alles klar danke, dann sollte das so passen, wie es ist.


----------

